# Color



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what color our shepherd pup will be? He is 11 weeks and has changed color drastically since getting him at 8 weeks. He seemed to be black and tan at 8 weeks but has since lost A LOT of black. I know they lose some but he seems to have lost quite a bit. Every day getting lighter anf lighter. 
Patterned Sable? Will he get darker again as ive seen some patterned sables do?
The lighter pics are this week and the first ones are from when I got him. The head shot was last week. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I thought a black and tan but the 3rd and 5th pictures make me think a patterned sable. do you have pics of the parents?


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Mom was light sable and dad was red and tan. I dont have pics though.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Sorry red and black not tan

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone have any suggestions?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think he's a patterned sable. He has that dark ring on his tail and his whole coat is getting lighter. Typically a black/tan, the black recedes but doesn't fade like that. It will be interesting to see pictures of him in a couple of months. If he's a sable, after he gets lighter he should get darker.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I think pattern sable as well. What a cute puppy!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's really cute whatever he grows up to look like.


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you! Hes been a good pup so far. Second gsd we have had. Dont remember my first one doing this much color change. Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

He also has a black ring around his tail while the rest of it has changed. Does that mean anything about future color like a stripe on the back would?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That black ring is typical of a sable


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is about 14 weeks in this photo. He was darker at 8 weeks, got progressively lighter and is not dark again. See the black ring on his tail?










Jax is a typical blanket back, black/tan. Her black never faded, just receded. I've seen black/tans with a bitch stripe but never one that faded out like your puppy is doing.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Many times a dark sable pup will get lighter right before the coat change. Coats usually start changing around 14 weeks.
If this pup is a patterned sable, the color will be very close to what it was at birth. Do you have any photo's of them when they were born?


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Jax08, you mean your dog is NOW dark again? So you beleive my pup is patterend sable not black and tan correct? Thats what I believe as well. My first gsd was black and tan and he didnt do this so thats why I was curious. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

I dont have any pics of when they were born. I did see the pics of when they were and they were all very dark at birth. Which I believe is normal correct?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

It almost looks as though your pup has been shaved. LOL!


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Lol. Yea it kinda does!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FirefighterGSD (Jan 20, 2014)

I agree with everyone else, he's definitely not Black and Tan or Black and Red.


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Would you agree he did when he first came home?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

maverickOBX said:


> Jax08, you mean your dog is NOW dark again? So you beleive my pup is patterend sable not black and tan correct? Thats what I believe as well. My first gsd was black and tan and he didnt do this so thats why I was curious.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes. In my inexperienced opinion, I think he's a patterned sable. 

He's dark again and my breeder thinks he's going to be darker.

8 weeks (11/23)









13 weeks (12/27)










15 weeks










last weekend (5.5 months


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you. Your pup is awesome btw!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks! I'm pretty partial to him!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I can't believe Seger is almost 6 months! I agree, he's going to be very dark at maturity.

The spot on the tail is the precaudal gland. It's inactive in domestic dogs, but still present enough to show it isn't that far gone.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know Jane! He's growing so fast.

How interesting about that ring! I'll have to read it later.


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Here arw some more pics

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmm... I'm thinking Black and Tan, but I can't really tell. If you brush his hair backwards does it change color (a sable trait.)? For some reason I even see a tint of blue color (rare) to his coat, but I doubt the blue is actually there, it is probably the lighting. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

Jaxx's mom said:


> Hmm... I'm thinking Black and Tan, but I can't really tell. If you brush his hair backwards does it change color (a sable trait.)? For some reason I even see a tint of blue color (rare) to his coat, but I doubt the blue is actually there, it is probably the lighting.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Lol sorry, this new update for the app is still messing me up.. I forgot to check the pages. After reading through I think patterned sable, not Black and Tan  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maverickOBX (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the reaponses

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

